# Can't figure this one out.



## Ravi_ (7 mo ago)

I can't figure this one out.

Original complaint was - no voltage at the thermostat. So, I open up the panel looking to check the voltage out of the transformer. It's an older Carrier indoor unit. No voltage out of the transformer, (looking for 24v) but getting steady 240AC going into the primary side. Easy right? Replace the burned out transformer right? No.
I replace the transformer with a brand new one.
Nothing.
240 on the primary side. Very low flicekring DC coming out of the secondary side. Maybe about .08v - .04v
Weird.
Replace the transformer again.
Same thing.
Rinse and repeat 2 more times with brand new transformers.
Nothing.
Okay, maybe something is shorting on the fan relay or the timing switch. Hook up 3 different brand new transformers directly into the field power to bypass the any isues that a relay or switch may be causing. Same thing. No DC voltage our of the secondary side.
I'm stumped.


----------

